# Holy crazy humidor!



## bloominonion (Apr 6, 2010)

Came across this humi after a bit of searching. If I had the cash I would go buy it just to see if it worked at all. I just thought this thing was freaking sweet! Talk about showing off your cigars!

HumidorWarehouse.com - The Parade Cigar Humidor - 200 count - OR-PARADE-200 -

Eight-compartment Brown Cigar Humidor | Overstock.com

Just figured it might strike someones fancy!


----------



## thegoldenmackid (Mar 16, 2010)

I wonder how the seal is.


----------



## Magnate (Nov 27, 2009)

Not bad, but at $500 plus, I'd go custom made.


----------



## bloominonion (Apr 6, 2010)

thegoldenmackid said:


> I wonder how the seal is.


If you look real close, it has a white line around each section. I guess it might be a silicone seal strip or something.



Magnate said:


> Not bad, but at $500 plus, I'd go custom made.


It is only $250 at overstock.com, so that one site is a bit of a ripoff. I kinda just like the uniqueness of it.


----------



## Magnate (Nov 27, 2009)

The overstock link wasn't working for me before. Yeah, $250 makes it a much much better deal, assuming there's a seal...

Dimensions: 19.8 in. H x 12.75 in. W x 9.8 in. L
*Warranty: ROCKET*
Materials: Wood
Model No: WHUM3161

What kind of warranty is that?!


----------



## thegoldenmackid (Mar 16, 2010)

I don't know. I just can't imagine it being that great. I'd take the money and give it to Ed.


----------



## bloominonion (Apr 6, 2010)

Magnate said:


> The overstock link wasn't working for me before. Yeah, $250 makes it a much much better deal, assuming there's a seal...
> 
> Dimensions: 19.8 in. H x 12.75 in. W x 9.8 in. L
> *Warranty: ROCKET*
> ...


One that takes you to the moon!! hahahaha

If only I had the money to waste I would buy it just for the hell of it. Of course at the same time I would also be placing an order with Ed to get one of his amazing creations.


----------



## jimjim99 (Jan 25, 2009)

the first thing that poped in my head was, hows the seal


----------



## jaydub13 (Jan 13, 2010)

bloominonion said:


> One that takes you to the moon!! hahahaha.


So long as that's Waxingmoon, I'm okay with it. Even at 250, I'd spend a bit extra and get one that is handmade in this country, and designed to seal, as opposed to looking cool. I just feel like I would be worried about it keeping Rh for as long as I owned it, so that gets a definite no-go in my book. Nonetheless, one hell of an interesting design, and I appreciate that you are sharing it with us!


----------



## CheapHumidors (Aug 30, 2007)

Magnate said:


> The overstock link wasn't working for me before. Yeah, $250 makes it a much much better deal, assuming there's a seal...
> 
> Dimensions: 19.8 in. H x 12.75 in. W x 9.8 in. L
> *Warranty: ROCKET*
> ...


If you complain, they fire a rocket at you :llama:


----------



## anjoga (Mar 23, 2010)

Wow, very interesting design!


----------



## kenelbow (Jan 14, 2010)

CheapHumidors said:


> If you complain, they fire a rocket at you :llama:


From what I've heard about Overstock.com, that's about true of their customer service. I would advise people to stay away.


----------



## Esoteric (Jun 15, 2009)

I think that thing is gorgeous!! But for $250, I would have to know the seal is good, etc. Also, always good to give a BOTL some business love too instead of the corporations.


----------

